# Tuner TNT pour mac ???



## rick31h (4 Juin 2007)

Je souhaite acheter un tuner usb tnt pour pouvoir capter et enregistrer la TNT sur mon iMac intel. Parmi tous les modeles, quelqu'un peut'il me dire que choisir?
Merci pour les infos


----------



## fantax (4 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi je suis dans l'indécision. Celui d'Elgato est sans doute le meilleur (double antenne) mais le plus cher. Le tube de Miglia à 50 n'a pas l'air si mal. Ce qu'il faudrait, évidemment c'est les tester. Peut-être des utilisateurs vont-ils te  (et nous) répondre.
Je ne sais que te conseiller mais te renvoie à quelques sites.

http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyetvdiversity
http://www.svmmac.fr/tests_materiels/tests_individuels/eyetv_diversity
http://www.equinux.com/us/products/tubestick/index.htmlq
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_124684_1.shtml
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124805


----------



## rick31h (4 Juin 2007)

merci pour les infos on va voir si on a des infos


----------

